# Colson stamped rack



## stezell (May 9, 2022)

I'm looking for a Colson stamped rear rack for a 26" ladies prewar bicycle attached is a picture, I'm looking for the red or the cream. Thank you in advance for your help. 
Sean


----------



## stezell (May 10, 2022)

Thanks for the info Jeff.


----------



## stezell (May 17, 2022)

Still looking, I know someone has one of these sitting around. 

Sean


----------



## stezell (Jun 10, 2022)

I know there's gotta be a rack like this out there somewhere that no one is using. 

Thank you, 
Sean


----------



## stezell (Jun 22, 2022)

I'm still looking for this rear rack, I'm guessing @fordmike65 must have them stockpiled. Thank you in advance for your help as usual. 

Sean


----------



## stezell (Jul 9, 2022)

I'm still looking for this Colson rack. 
Thank you, 
Sean


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 19, 2022)

do you have a pic Sean












































do you have a pic








































?

































/


----------



## stezell (Jul 19, 2022)

Here's a pic Rolando from a bike @bobcycles had for sale at one time. 

Sean


----------



## stezell (Jul 19, 2022)

I know it's not the best looking one, but it's correct.


----------



## stezell (Aug 9, 2022)

Still looking for this rear rack, anyone?

Thank you, 
Sean


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Aug 14, 2022)

Is this it


----------



## stezell (Aug 14, 2022)

Glenn Rhein said:


> View attachment 1679742
> 
> View attachment 1679743
> 
> Is this it



I appreciate it Glenn, but it's the yellow one I have a picture of. I hope you guys are doing good. 

Thank you sir, 
Sean


----------



## stezell (Aug 29, 2022)

Still looking for the stamped Colson rack. 

Thank you, 
Sean


----------



## kahloop1 (Sep 4, 2022)

stezell said:


> I'm still looking for this Colson rack.
> Thank you,
> Sean





stezell said:


> I'm still looking for this Colson rack.
> Thank you,
> Sean



Hi Sean, is the rack in the photo the style you are seeking? I'm just trying help your search by posting an image...


----------



## stezell (Sep 4, 2022)

kahloop1 said:


> Hi Sean, is the rack in the photo the style you are seeking? I'm just trying help your search by posting an image...
> 
> View attachment 1690828



Yes sir that's definitely the rack I'm looking for and thank you for posting a picture.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 16, 2022)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/255730059997?campid=5335809022
Not sure I've ever seen one in chrome,but it sure looks like old chrome. Unless it's painted silver


----------



## stezell (Sep 16, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/255730059997?campid=5335809022



Thanks for posting Mike.


----------



## SKPC (Sep 22, 2022)

Wrong color, but...
https://www.ebay.com/itm/265897485673?campid=5335809022


----------



## stezell (Sep 23, 2022)

I appreciate everyone's help, but I'm still trying to find one I dark red or white. 

Thank you, 
Sean


----------



## stezell (Oct 5, 2022)

Still looking for this rack. 
Thank you, 
Sean


----------



## littleman (Jan 4, 2023)

I have been in search of for a long time i wish you luck try catfish


----------



## stezell (Jan 4, 2023)

I appreciate it man, everyone has the slat rack but not the stamped. Same to yourself.


----------



## stezell (Jan 4, 2023)

littleman said:


> I have been in search of for a long time i wish you luck try catfish



I messaged you @littleman


----------

